# Air suspension and DCC



## matty9002 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I had a quick search about this topic and it only returned one post that was a year old so i'm hoping somebody somewhere can shed some light on this.
I have a 2010 Passat CC that came equipped with DCC suspension, from what I understand this only adjusts the stiffness of the dampers (i.e sport mode rides much firmer than comfort) but has no, or a very minor, effect on ride hight.
I'm currently looking at installing an air ride setup in the car but I am unsure as to what effect, or work is required for the two systems to play ball. Is it possible to keep the DCC shocks and use them along with the air springs or will this be too much strain on them? Or maybe i've picked up wrong and air suspension does away with the shocks altogether, and if it does do away with the shocks (or even if you need new, shorter shocks) how do they integrate with the DCC system? Is there some sort of blanking sensor you can get that 'tricks' the DCC so no error messages appear?


Any help on this is greatly appreciated and if I have got something wrong please do let me know i'm still trying to understand air suspension.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

if you go air ride, there isn't a system that will allow you to still use them. The airlift performance shocks are dampening adjustable, but manual. you would most likely blow the rears if you left them in.

I think KW(not sure but I know some company does) make a system that you plug into the factory system and it will cancel all the errors. Some have used them on the new S3's that have gone air ride.


----------



## matty9002 (Jul 17, 2014)

fasttt600 said:


> if you go air ride, there isn't a system that will allow you to still use them. The airlift performance shocks are dampening adjustable, but manual. you would most likely blow the rears if you left them in.
> 
> I think KW(not sure but I know some company does) make a system that you plug into the factory system and it will cancel all the errors. Some have used them on the new S3's that have gone air ride.


Thank you, I will have a look into KW and see if I can find this system and post anything else I find on here.


----------

